# Kitty in KY needs good home please



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi. I have been lurking here for awhile and decided finally that I needed to post this. I have a little kitty that is living outside of my apartment. His name is Doormat (because when I come home from work I have found him sound asleep, sprawled out on my doormat, on several occasions. ) The problem is that I live in an apartment complex and the complex has issued an edict that we are not to feed the outside animals (not like I listen anyway). I am just afraid that they might get mad at him being around and try to take him off. 

Perks:
He is such a sweet heart. He has medium length hair, greys mostly. His little face is black, except for his chin and that is white. He also has white feet and a fluffy tail. He has green eyes and long tufts of fur on his ears. He is probably about 8-12 months old (his little goolies just dropped recently). He lets me brush him and play with his paws. He loves to have his belly scratched. I can stick my hand in his bowl and he never so much as growls as me, in fact that distracts him and he forgets about the food and wants to be petted instead. He seems like he is in really good health for being an outside kitty. He does not have dirty ears, his eyes are not runny, and neither is his nose. His teeth look great. He tries to come inside all of the time. I think that he was a house cat someone dumped because they did not want any more. (Poor baby  )

Not so perky:
He has not been fixed nor has he had any shots. This is one of the reasons, too, that this little boy needs a good home. I am not financially able to take on another cat. I have three in the house right now and that is pretty much my limit. Normally, I would be like, hey, what's one more? But my hubby and I have hit a rough spot and just do not have the money for this little one. 

If anyone is interested in this little man, please give me a call ... or if someone just wants to help us get the money for shots and being fixed together we would be more that glad to take him in ourselves ... but until he get his shots and gets tested we cannot let him in for fear of infecting the other cats in our household.

Thanks so much for anyone who responds. Here is my contact information:

[email protected]
or please call 502-338-6066
I live in Western Kentucky but I would be willing to drive and meet someone half way provided the distance was not that far. (You all know how gas can be  )


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I wonder if there is any organisation/charity in your area that could neuter/test him for you, or at least offer discount neutering to a homeless kitty. This boy needs to be castrated ASAP. I really hope he finds a good home, he sounds like a sweetie.


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

Mods et. al.: Just to let you all know, this kitty no longer needs to be adopted. I went out to go to the store this morning and found him dead in the parking lot of my apartment complex. Looks like he got into some antifreeze. 

Anyway, thanks to all of those who took a look. 

Sleep tight, Doormat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry. Bless his little heart.


----------

